# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Rrjeti kompjuterik >  Nuk më lidhet interneti në laptop (ndërkohë që në PC-desktop punon)

## Jack Watson

:i terbuar: 

Puna qëndron kështu: linjën e kam ADSL 2+ me Abissnetin, modemin e kam Trust (është edhe router po e ka të çaktivizuar si funksion, dmth është si modem i thjesht).

Tashi, në kompjuterin desktop lidhjen me internetin e bëj me anë të një ikone (ku janë të shkruar username/pass) dhe lidhet shumë në rregull, ndërsa kur tentoj të njëjtën gjë me laptopin (sipas të njëjtës mënyrë)  më ngec te *Verifying username and password* dhe nxjerr *error 691*. Username-in dhe pass-in e kam në rregull sepse më punojnë te kompjutri desktop.

Edhe diçka tjetër ky problem më ka dalë para 3 javësh sepse më parë edhe me laptopin lidhej shumë lehtë. Kam frikë se do kenë bërë ndonjë gjë këta të ISP-së, për të parandaluar shpërndarjen e linjës në shumë kompjuter (s'jam i sigurtë). E kam provuar edhe në një laptop tjetër dhe prap të njëjtën gjë. 

Properties të lidhjes i kam kontrolluar dhe janë të njëjta si te PC-desktop, kam parë edhe në google po prapë se kam rregullu dot.

*Nqs ka mundësi të më ndihmoni, ndonjë sugjerim, ndonjë ide... e vlerësoj*

----------


## xfiles

ben mire te aktivizosh funksionin e routerit, nese realisht  eshte ISP-ja ajo qe bllokon hyrjen me nje MAC-ADRESS tjeter.

a ka panel kontrolli me nderfaqje web ky routeri jot?
shko njehere tek 192.168.1.1,
kontrollo manualin,

kush ta ka instaluar routerin, ata te abisnet apo e ke blere dhe instaluar vet,
na jep ca detaje.

----------


## Jack Watson

> ben mire te aktivizosh funksionin e routerit, nese realisht  eshte ISP-ja ajo qe bllokon hyrjen me nje MAC-ADRESS tjeter.
> 
> a ka panel kontrolli me nderfaqje web ky routeri jot?
> shko njehere tek 192.168.1.1,
> kontrollo manualin,
> 
> kush ta ka instaluar routerin, ata te abisnet apo e ke blere dhe instaluar vet,
> na jep ca detaje.


Routerin e kam bllokuar se më hapte probleme të tipit: e ndërpriste linjën çdo 1-2 minuta. E kam çuar për rikonfigurim routerin te Abissnet dhe te një person që e njihja, po prap më jepte të njëjtin difekt (edhe pse ata e konfiguronin në rregull). Kështuqë e bllokuan fare, dhe e lan thjesht si modem. Më ka punuar shumë mirë që atëherë.

Ndërfaqje ka, e kam kontrulloar dhe në rregull më duket - sipas meje ( :ngerdheshje: ).

Një gjë se kuptoj unë, pse më para punonte në laptop, thjesht e lidhja me kabllin e Lan-it, connect ikonës dhe për bukuri. Ndërsa papritur një ditë më nxori këtë _Verifying username and password_. Unë nuk e çova routerin (modemin) për rikonfigurim që t'i bënin ndonjë gjë ata të Abissnetit që të mos lidhjen me kompjutera të tjerë, thjesht ia dha kot dmth pa i bërë gjë prej gjëje.

----------


## xfiles

si e lidh routerin me laptopin, me Ethernet?

----------


## Jack Watson

> si e lidh routerin me laptopin, me Ethernet?


po me ethernet. lidhej më parë, tani na hedh vickla.

----------


## P@R4nOi@C_LorD

Ka shum mundesi te jete filtrimi i MAc adreses ashtu si tha Xeng files  :perqeshje: pp  provo te klonosh MAC add nga pc.

----------


## Jack Watson

> Ka shum mundesi te jete filtrimi i MAc adreses ashtu si tha Xeng files pp  provo te klonosh MAC add nga pc.


Si bëhet kjo lol? Klonimi i MAC adrese dmth (edhe unë mendoj se ajo është që ma shkakton problemin).

Na ndriço.   :ngerdheshje:

----------


## xfiles

ke pare nese IP qe te del tek PC eshte e njejta me ate qe shihet nga jashte?
nje gje me çudit mua, kur ti lidhesh me routerin nepermjet kavos ethernet, çhyn username dhe passwordi ketu? normalisht pc i kerkon nje IP routerit dhe routeri i jep nje nepermjet DHCP.

bli nje router jo-adsl qe te krijosh rrjet privat.

----------


## darwin

Abissnet funksionon me Mac adresë (kur i bie PPoE verifikohet)
si zgjidhet për kompjuter tjetër? klonohet.

si?

http://download.cnet.com/A-Mac-Addre...-10268023.html

Ky është varianti i vitrinave dhe i tatim-taksave.. 




Ti pyet nga Robin Hudët....

----------


## Jack Watson

Flm *xfiles, P@R4nOi@C_LorD, darwin*, e rregullova problemin. Gjithçka paska qenë te Mac address-a, ia ndërrova laptopit dhe më pas lidhja bëhej normalisht.

Po ua shpjegoj atyre që kanë të njëjtin problem:

*1. Duhet të lokalizohet Mac address-a* 

*Si bëhet lokalizimi i saj? (për Windows NT/2000/XP)*

1) *Start* > *Run*
2) shkruaj *cmd* te kutia e Run-it, më pas _OK_
3) në atë çka hapet më pas (një _command prompt_) shkruani *ipconfig /all* dhe jepini _enter_ më pas.

4) Mbani shënim në një letër *Physical Address*-ën, e cila përfaqëson Mac address-ën që po kërkojmë (shih foton). Mac address ka këtë pamje (shembull): *1F-2E-3D-4C-5B-6A*




*2. Duhet të ndryshohet Mac address-a e kartës së rrjetit në kompjuterit ku duam të lidhim internetin.*

*Rruga që duhet ndjekur:*

1) Lidhim kabllin e LAN-it nga routeri/modemi te kompjuteri (ose laptopi në rastin tim)
2) *Start* > *Control Panel* > *Network Connections*
3) Klikoni me të djathtën përsipër *Local Area Connection* (shih foton)


4) *General* > *Configure*


*(vazhdon...)*

----------


## Jack Watson

5) Klikoni tabelën *Advanced* dhe më pas *Locally Administered Address* (mund të mos e keni me këtë emër, unë për vete e kisha *Network Address*. Kontrollojini të gjitha derisa sa t'ju dalin anash *Value - Not Present*)


6) Klikoni *Value* dhe te kutia poshtë shënoni Mac address-ën që ju thashë ta mbanit shënim në hapat e mësipërm, më pas OK. (si në foto)


*Me kaq u krye. Tani do të lidheni me internetin pa problem.*  :buzeqeshje: 

P.S. Ose besoj se kryhet edhe me programin që solli darwin-i.

----------

